# A massive build.



## EZTECFan3691 (Feb 14, 2016)

I just gota handmade, partially completed 4-6-4 Hudson steamer. She has no cab, Centre drive axle, siderods, and many other things.She is larger than G gauge.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to see it, but it won't come up when I click on the pic. I just get a string of numbers and letters. LG


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

It is the same for me.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to try several times in a row to get the photo to show up. Common problem with this website using IE-11 or Edge. 1st try is almost always a transparent black screen; have to reload the page ('refresh') to get out of it. 2nd try is usually a smaller window with a spinning icon in the middle which never quits, I can then click an "X" in the upper right corner to get out of it. 3rd time usually brings up the image.

The image is a bit blurry, but the engine looks a lot like a vinyl painted "ALL WOOD" ('cept the paint) model that I got at a craft show many years ago. I think it was made in Thailand. Fine looking "model" but won't even roll.

Is this one really metal and operable?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I got it to show on a right click and Open in a new Tab (firefox) Back-lit so no running gear detail. A zip tie holds the Die cast looking boiler to the chassis. The pilot and coupler looked ok detail wise for what I could see. No cab.
John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang, got it open and tried to bring it forward ...
Even saved it and tried to add as an attachment, but it's got a php as an extension.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Change the .php to .jpg, and it should work...

Robert


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Funny got it to open again, when I went to save it, it showed as jpg, however when I tried to find it to upload, no luck. Tried again to attach thru Go Advanced, no luck. Tried saving it again and got to change it manually .... what you see is what I got.
Sorry, try right clicking on the thumb nail and open in a new tab, that's how I tricked it.
John


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Getting that same black box with white numbers. Using Vista, Firefox, and a brand new cable modem, the 7 year old one passed away earlier today.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

see my suggestion posted as you posted your result. right click in firefox, open in new tab.
PS: using win 8.1, I should be the one cornfuzed!
John


----------



## EZTECFan3691 (Feb 14, 2016)

Totalwrecker said:


> I got it to show on a right click and Open in a new Tab (firefox) Back-lit so no running gear detail. A zip tie holds the Die cast looking boiler to the chassis. The pilot and coupler looked ok detail wise for what I could see. No cab.
> John


I believe the boiler is sheet metal. You are right, There is no cab, But it's a work in progress.


----------



## EZTECFan3691 (Feb 14, 2016)

I have finally found what locomotive I am going to be building her as. The Reading Railroad C1 4-4-4.


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

Lovely steam engine build.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here's a link in full BlurryVision. Oh, it's a locomotive I first thought it was a picture of the cat. 
http://forums.mylargescale.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30786&d=1459642901 

Is this the locomotive you wish to build?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4-4-4









Andrew


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I finally got the picture and lightened it to see. Looks like a single pilot and single trailing truck, no drivers.

I think we've been had.

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Took his picture and left?
John

Edit
yesterday none of the pics showed. Today they are back!

Although I innocently have a nickname, it's common lore amongst the holier than thou, that anybody with one is out to trick them poor innocents.... 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at his name EZTEC3691 and his other posts...

Then look up "EZTEC trains", plastic trains sold on Amazon...

3691 was a NYC locomotive in 1921...

And here's one of their locos:










Look familiar? Paint all black, remove the drivers, take a dark fuzzy picture... hmm...

Greg


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I did what John suggested (right click, new window). Blurry pic. 
I didn't see an operable loco... maybe not as toylike as the pic Greg posted perhaps, but not anything realistic or remotely functional... but, maybe just the toy Greg pointed out, but painted black...

Why would someone do that?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Greg, you are starting to sound like one of those conspiracy theorists. 
Have you been smoking those Havana Bananas lately? 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

EZTECFan3691 said:


> I just gota handmade, partially completed 4-6-4 Hudson steamer. She has no cab, Centre drive axle, siderods, and many other things.She is larger than G gauge.


The picture appears to have at least one set of drivers and the leading/trailing trucks fitted. What gauge are the wheels? Could it be 'Gauge 3' for 2-1/2" gauge track?
Can you please take some detailed pictures with something besides a potato so we can see it properly. Some parts may be available. 

Andrew


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't 'feel' taken... my nickname protects me! ;-)

I saw a big bulky engine as described. I doubt if you'll get those pics Andrew, it's been a month...

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Naw, just interesting the person's name, and his only other posts are the same named plastic toys.

EZTEC:


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, a smokable log! 
Learn something new every day.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

They are all just "binkies" for adults that never outgrew the need.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, that is more of a novelty cigar, not really that good. But had to try the largest production cigar just once.

Greg


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

No spark arrestor! You'll set them thar hills on fire Greg. 

Andrew


----------



## EZTECFan3691 (Feb 14, 2016)

I am so sorry! I've been so busy with my New (to me) Bachmann 4th generation big hauler. I have an EZTEC mogul, numbered 3691. That's where my username comes from.
The Build hasn't been touched,sadly. I'm in the process of making a cab.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

a non blurry picture would be nice.


----------



## EZTECFan3691 (Feb 14, 2016)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> a non blurry picture would be nice.


I have one on the way!


----------

